# DC forklift Motor



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

where in CA? most of the major cities have many forklift repair/salvage companies with "TONS" of parts. just look for warehouses.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

I can drive into Long Beach or LA.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

yank out the phone listings and go cruising some saturday. most places are freeway accessable, SF valley, burbank, Carson, Wilmington, Pedro. couple of forklift junkyards still out in SF valley.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea thats what I was going 2 do, I want to get the ICE out this weekend and start next week but my wife has me flying with her to WI


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey do forklifts have BMS and Controllers?


----------

